# May 10th GCKFA Spring Tournament



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't wait until the last minute to register for the 9th Annual Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association's Spring Tournament (May 10th). We had a discounted on-line registration for the first 15 days. We are now in the early registration phase ($50) and on April 25th the registration fee increases to the full price of $60.00. If that's not enough of a reason to register early, I guess we need to mention the limited number of captains bags will only be available to the first 100 registrations. So what are you waiting for? Don't miss out on the free stuff in the captains bags, register now!!!

http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/2014_Tournament_entry_early.html


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Mike,

Got it... I the shirt different form the membership shirt?

Stressless


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, I have attached the images for the Tournament flyer, and draft T-shirt design.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

So I have to wear a shirt with Marty on it?! lol


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Just registered, rough estimate on numbers? Hoping I made it inside the first 100 lol.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Your in, GCKFA Spring Tournament registration is going slow for some reason...


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I paid my donation, I mean entry today. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

So there's a new venue for the captain's meeting? Cool...well...kinda cool. The band made it a pain to hear anything last year but the hooters girls MORE than made up for it lol. I've never been to Redfish Bluefish. Looking forward to it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Redfish bluefish is nice, but kind'a small. Is the meeting going to be outside??


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

At this time we are planning for the event to be the outside area of Red Fish, Blue Fish.


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

I registered a few days ago. This will be my first tournament. Do we get the captains bag at the meeting or day of??


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

At the meeting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Captains bags are handed out at the captains meeting, Friday night when anglers check-in.


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

Are we over 100 registered yet?


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Alrighty. How do we know if we made the cut?


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Not yet to the 100 mark... Register soon


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Made my donation


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I am registered.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

At 100 yet? Find out tomorrow if my wife gets her leave. If so , I'll be in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

All in here... Is there anyway to verify that the registration form went through? Apologies, I am just OCD on verification, thus I would feel incomplete if I did not ask.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Did I by chance get in the first 100?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Guys, dont worry too much about the Captains Bags. Yes they are cool, but TRUST me, even if you dont get registered in time, the tournament is well worth it. We have a blast at the captains meeting, this year I will TRY to limit my self to just a few beers, and a great time at the weigh in. Even if you arent a confident fisherman, ANYONE can win something. There are tons of raffles and who knows, come tournament day that perfect fat 26.75" redfish may eat your shrimp or that 30lb smoker king may decide he wants your cigcicle! Hell, even if you dont kayak fish, sign up and rent a yak go! Its a blast!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I know JD, I fished last year. Didn't get to participate in the captains meeting like i wanted to. That's what happens when you talk your boss into going.... During work hours lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Need another reason to register now? On / After April 25th the entry fee will be 60$ for the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association's Spring Tournament registration. On-Line registration will be turned off the afternoon of the 9th of May. At the time of this posting we have not reached the 100 mark for captain's bags. So what are you waiting for get the early discount and a captain bag, follow the link and register NOW.

http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/2014_Tournament_entry_early.html


----------



## mccoyfish (Jun 16, 2013)

too bad I'm still in Wyoming waiting for my house to sell


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Just saw a post on FB from our secretary that we are at 90 on the captains bag cutoff count of 100.

Ten more lucky anglers, will you be one of them?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Done...pm sent, reboot me

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> So I have to wear a shirt with Marty on it?! lol


No; but if you win, his photo will have to be substituted for yours.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Just barely made it! I can't believe there isn't 100 people yet with last year's turnout .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> Just barely made it! I can't believe there isn't 100 people yet with last year's turnout.



I was thinking the same thing last year. I think a lot of people wait it out to see what the weather, surf and whatnot is gonna look like before registering.

I fish inshore/offshore, rain or shine. Lightning is a no-go though.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

This is the normal sign up rate .... I can not understand waiting and spending more... If the waves and wind are too much for offshore fish inshore... But then again I guess I don't think like anglers that wait until the last week to sign up. It's always a good time with good friends. 

There are still a couple of captains bags available, but I would not wait until tomorrow.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

The Pitt said:


> I was thinking the same thing last year. I think a lot of people wait it out to see what the weather, surf and whatnot is gonna look like before registering.
> 
> I fish inshore/offshore, rain or shine. Lightning is a no-go though.


Yep lighting is the only thing that would keep me off the water. Even then I would have my eyes glues to my radar refreshing it every ten minutes waiting for a break in the weather. Lol I ain't walking away empty handed this year but either way it's a great time with great people so if your thinking about it stop thinking and sign up !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I promise the first Spanish I catch this year will NOT be going back in because "I know I'll catch another."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squirrely_diver (Oct 16, 2012)

What's the head count at now?


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

I do not have the exact count, due to mail in applications and cancellations. My best guess is we are at 98 or 99. We are in the middle of processing one now, that paid but did not fill out the registration form. So tonight should the the cut off!

Update #99 at 8:59 PM CST 4/21/2014

Hope to see everyone at the Captains meeting!!!!

Tight Lines


----------

